# State Farm PSP



## bmgilst (Jan 9, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with the State Farm Premier Service Provider Program?

In my area, it seems that a lot of agents/adjusters push State Farm customers towards people on this "list" that's not currently accepting other contractors. I've had several occasions where the adjusters will come with one of the roofers on the list ( usually the same one ) and send him up on the roof ( even if it's walkable ) and suddenly I'm trying to convince another roofer to approve something for me that I have a contingency on who is by no means more qualified than me to make the call. The adjuster usually doesn't get up on the roof at all in these situations.

Anyone have any experiences like this, and if so, how did you handle it?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Yes,

The way to handle this situation is to be polite while they are there and make sure you have time alone with the customer. You need to educate them on the fact that they have a CHOICE in who they use. 

I have this happen from time to time with State Farm and their buddy contractor. I am more than happy to hand him his a$$ when he shows up. At this point they are both pretty docile. Neither the agent or the contractor can out sell me. By the time we show up is about the time the BS stops. 

I can tell you this. If I were told to get an approval from ANYONE other than the insurance company and my customer I would come completely undone. 

To me this is completely un-ethical.


----------



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

Be pro-active by sending your customers to this "Property Owners Insurance Storm Damage Recovery Guide" before an adjuster appears. Generic version below.

www.burcos.com/adjustthis.htm


----------

